
Show HN: Stremio – watch movies, series, YouTube channels, live TV - ivshti
http://www.strem.io
======
subway
Heads up for any one grabbing the Linux dist -- this tarball just took a shit
all over my homedir.

It's 2016. Why do we still suck at distributing software?

~~~
TheCoreh
I'd say we mostly suck at distributing Linux software. I'm not sure if
improvements have been made recently, but I remember reading the docs on how
to create .deb bundles a couple years ago, and the impression I got was that
it had a somewhat steep learning curve. Considering not everyone runs Debian
or Ubuntu, you also either need to provide other package formats as well, a
tarball with instructions or (even worse) a weird install script for them to
`curl | sh`.

OS X doesn't have this problem: .app bundles are just directories following a
convention of where to put binaries/resources.

Windows is a mess under the hood with all the registry fiddling an installer
has to do, but there are dozens of existing alternatives out there already,
both free and commercial which abstract that away.

~~~
yareally
> ...I remember reading the docs on how to create .deb bundles a couple years
> ago, and the impression I got was that it had a somewhat steep learning
> curve

Checkinstall makes building debs pretty easy if you're using make to build the
app.

[https://www.debian-
administration.org/article/147/Installing...](https://www.debian-
administration.org/article/147/Installing_packages_from_source_code_with_checkinstall)

~~~
brbsix
checkinstall installs the software in order to build the .deb, so it is sort
of dangerous in that regard. It would not keep your home dir safe. I would
recommend running it in a virtual machine.

Building .debs is not all that difficult, just sort of an archaic and not
particularly well-documented process. fpm (Ruby Gem) is worth looking into if
you want a quick'n'dirty way to create packages.

------
Fogest
It looks quite nice, but I am wondering if this is like a popcorn time kinda
thing where I can stream any show that may not even be on my harddrive, or if
this is a product meant for indexing my harddrive and streaming it to any
device like Plex?

~~~
mckie41
yes you can steam any tv show or movie without it being on you HDD to be
honest its hell of a lot better than popcorntime and safer as it uses add-on's
for the torrents and if the movie or tv show you want is not their simply drag
the magnet link into stremio :-) and the team on facebook are very responsive
if you ever need help or have any questions :-)

~~~
Fogest
And from the sounds of this peer to peer networking is being used. Does that
mean that when I use the program I am acting as a peer? Or did I misread this?

------
plodder
Windows version : virus alert reported. Artemis!F9DDCC2E5FB8

------
matthewbauer
This reminds me a lot of Boxee. It basically did what it looks like Stremio
did- aggregates video content from multiple streaming services. Maybe this
will be more popular though because we definitely have more streaming options
than we did back in 2008.

But why is it a desktop app? It looks like most of the content is available on
the web. I think I'd rather just use that than download some app like this.

------
xfalcox
Are you planning to get the Android version compatible with Android TV? I
bought an amazon fire TV for my dad, who can't handle tech very well, and a
running streamio with subtitles working would be the greatest Christmas gift
ever for a movie aficionado.

------
coin
What's with disabling pinch zoom on mobile devices?

~~~
noxToken
Site design probably did not take mobile zoom into consideration, so it's to
prevent reflow and layout issues. Granted, reflow issues are usually preferred
over the inability to see/read something.

------
seivan
I wonder if the iOS app is made with React Native. It's scroll performance is
horrible. iPhone 5, iOS 9.

------
techaddict009
Is it totally legal?

~~~
ivshti
Stremio is a 100% legal, unlike Popcorn Time it's not designed and distributed
only for infringement use cases.

Of course, just like Plex, you can use torrent add-ons with it.

Something to point out is that we do suggest to the users add-ons which are
popular in the area, so it makes any experience very streamlined.

~~~
impostervt
How does it compare to Plex? Seems very similar.

~~~
ivshti
If you test it out, you'll find out. It's much easier to setup & use.

Besides the usability and ease of use, it's pretty much the same concept :)

Plex cannot solve these issues easily, because of it's technical design, the
add-ons system / concept itself and the server architecture that is so
important for their users

Think of Stremio as a possible Plex for the masses.

~~~
impostervt
Installed it. Works well. Comes up with a list of movies/shows similar to how
popcorn time did. If you click on one, it shows you options for viewing like
netflix/amazon, but also a link to JC Torrents to stream it.

So my quick review: It's like Plex with popcorn time built in.

------
classycoder
this release is for 64bit assholes, i need 32bit

